# Changed Layout Slightly - easy grain Pickup



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

moved the grain building for more realistic loading for my longer trains. added some lights, painted the freight depot (so light could not go through walls?).

i am keeping the gp40's (bachmans) on the lower track to be used as yard engines, the gp60m's (athearns) will be pulling loads up the canyon. 

the only wierd thing is that i have to back the trains to the lower track until i get a #6 ?? crossover. i think i can fit it on the outer track going in?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Swig,

Looking better and better. I really like your nighttime scenes, with glowing lights on streetlamps, buildings, etc.

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## gotboost59 (Aug 25, 2010)

looks good swiggy....keep up the good work. i really like the pic with the sant fe coming around the corner.

mike


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

swigg, can you link to post with diagram of your layout? between the many pictures i can't seem to grasp it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tankist said:


> swigg, can you link to post with diagram of your layout? between the many pictures i can't seem to grasp it.



BarakAllahu feekum .....Islamic?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

That's what you say to the robot in 
"The Day The Earth Stood Still" 
so he won't kill you.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

*two pics = whole layout*

ok tankist, i hope you can use your imagination slightly - i do not have a diagram - trial and error, many hours made this setup pretty cool, and expandable!!!!!!:thumbsup:

here are two pics - they show the whole layout - don't blink - it's small and you may miss it, :laugh:. no, it really is a very small layout - the room is 8x10 - the width of the table is 48 inches - along the wall there is a steep grade - 7-8% i think.

the curved section that has two tracks and looks like the desert is probably a 2-3% grade with curves - works fine as you can see from the vids. i will attempt to replicate the layout and submit it, but please be patient


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

i like the shot of the two gp60m's at night. ( number 0734)


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Really cool, I like the night shots with the lights.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking nice.:thumbsup:

What the thing in this picture under the table off to the right, on the floor.
The thing that looks like a bomb detonator?








You setting up some action scenes like on the Adams family?:laugh:

One question.......why gray water?
Or is it a different color? Mud?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

every time my buddy comes over he always sets cars on the track - we've had some pretty cool derailments, but i prefer no accidents. 

sorry, the camera does not look the same as real life. no gray, it's red/brown mix. i will change the color when i'm ready to put the water in. it looks like many people use brown/black for their lakes and creeks? i am still undecided.

Komodo/bman - thanks, i like running them with the lights on in the dark - i have a red rope light on the ceiling - kinda looks like a sunset:thumbsup:

crazy fire out here in the foothills - the sunsets are amazing, but for a price


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What the thing in this picture under the table off to the right, on the floor.
The thing that looks like a bomb detonator?

It's got the red base with black it's got like a joy stick handle with red on top.

What is that????????????????????????
a video game controller?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

that is a battery charger for a high torque electric screwdriver, drill, and wrench (all with different sockets) from snap-on tools. very necessary in building the layout and my rc car and my rc airplane:thumbsup:

new pics - with new ballast - hope the color is ok


----------

